# Gta San Andreas - Driver Irql Not Less Or Equal Problem



## stefanos_karame (Sep 13, 2005)

Gta San Andreas: While Seeing The First Video In Game My Computer Crashes And I Get The Message " Driver Irql Not Less Or Equal....cmuda.sys"
Does Anyone Can Help Me?


----------



## richardsower (Sep 29, 2005)

*IRQL error*

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL stop errors are caused by software not hardware. When Windows is in the middle of scheduling an execution thread, it puts the processor at an Interrupt ReQuest Level (or IRQL) of ‘Dispatch’. This blocks further software interrupts from the scheduler until the process is complete, and no one is allowed to do anything that requires the scheduler. Unfortunately, accessing a memory address in virtual memory is such an activity, because when a process generates a VM page fault, it is usually suspended while the slow hard disk gets around to delivering the requested page. The upshot of this is that drivers (and everything else but especially drivers) are restricted to the contents of physical memory while the IRQL is at dispatch. If anything breaks this rule (say because a corrupted pointer tries to access a random memory address), XP flings up the blue screen of death.

The easy answer is that you have a driver problem somewhere so the easiest way is to download any new drivers for the most likely culprit the Video Card and install them. This Web Site should be listed with the Video Cards Book but failing that you can go the Makers site and then follow the links to get the latest driver from there.

The next thing most likely would be the On Board Sound so visit the ABIT Web Site at 

http://www.abit-usa.com/products/mb/drivers.php?categories=1&model=133

and download these drivers and install the ones that are required which will be all but maybe the SATA drivers if you do not have a SATA HDD in the computer.

That should cure your current problem but lets know if you have any more difficulties.


Richard


----------

